# Rocco 7/2/1995- 4/4/2009



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Went to visit with Rocco and his foster mom Sue today as he was helped to cross the bridge.

Rocco was such a love bug, always happy, wanting to please right to the end..

This guy was the poster child for what a grateful dog is. His eyes showed his love for his humans and just said "Thank You" 

He will always hold a very special piece of my heart.























RIP sweet Rocco, run free...play hard.



.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Rocco.... godspeed sweetheart. I'm so glad you knew the love of your foster Mom... turns out she was your "real" MOM all along. Play hard sweet boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Play hard at the Bridge Rocco. My condolences to his foster family.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Rip sweet Rocco. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He was a beautiful, sweet looking boy. RIP Rocco. Enjoy the Bridge and play freely.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

My Sympathy goes out to Rocco's foster Mom and family (God Bless You). 

R.I.P. Sweet Rocco

~Jackie


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who gave Rocco love and attention for his last time on earth. Condolences to his foster family. Godspeed, sweet boy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh I hated to see this thread come up. Sweet Rocco. Godspeed red boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run free Sweet Rosco, know you were loved and will be greatly missed by everyone that met you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I hoped he he would trun around, tho with that cancer in his ear. But at leat his last time on earth was spent with lots of love and attention from his foster mom.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rip sweet Rocco. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

His sweet face speaks volumes. Run free and play hard Rocco. My prayers for the fosters and those close to him. I'm happy he got to experience the love that so many don't.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Run freely and happily at the bridge Rocco. Look up Comet and Daki, they will help show you around...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this until this morning. I hope Sweet Rocco has met up with Sam and all our Bridge pups and they are running and swimming to their hearts content while they wait to see us again.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

What a beautiful boy, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beautiful boy he was. Godspeed sweet Rocco. Please give my sympathy to the family.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hoped that i wouldn't see this thread for a long time - so sorry for you and Rocco's family.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Rocco


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

FAREWELL SWEET BOY ~ RIP
Hugs to those whose lives were touched by your sweet loving way​


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I see Rocco had a long life, which is special for a golden. Run free Rocco.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What a beautiful boy. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy Rocco.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss it just so hard play at the bridge with my Sadie and Meg and all the other lovely dogs up there.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh what a beautiful red head Rocco was...his smiles in the pictures are priceless. I am very sorry for your loss. Play hard sweet boy.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

My condolences to Rocco's mom and family. I love those red boys the most - such characters.
Rocco, please say "hi" to my Riley (10/04/2001 - 03/24/2009) and my Sunshine 3/30/1991 - 11/10/2001) - both very handsome red boys - just like you - though not lucky as you to be here and loved as long as you were.
Play hard and chase those balls at the bridge!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Rest Peacefully Rocco ...Sympathies to all who loved him.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Run free Sweet, Beautiful Rocco.....I too am so sorry for the people's lives you so touched. You were loved.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Awwwwww--so sorry to hear of Rocco's passing. 

Looks like he had a long life--hope it was full of love and kindness. What a sweet redhead!

Our condolences to his foster mom and family.

Rest In Peace, Rocco.

SJ


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

R.I.P. Gorgeous Rocco. My condolences to you all. He was a stunning animal.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words. I am going to copy them & give to Sue ( she has no internet) in remembrance of Rocco. 

Although we didn't know Rocco for very long and we knew with his age and diagnosis that his time here was short, this was still very hard.
His sweet spirit touched everyone's heart that knew him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------

